# [SOLVED] Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm getting a popup error message when shutting down, but it only appears for a couple of seconds.

Is there any way I can capture it, or is there a log I can view?

T


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Hello tomohawk 

Event viewer may be able to show the error:

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Thanks Go The Power. Here you go:-

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/09/2014 09:43:25
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: CsrBtOBEXService.exe, version: 2.1.63.0, time stamp: 0x4f68683b Faulting module name: CsrBtOBEXService.exe, version: 2.1.63.0, time stamp: 0x4f68683b Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0000000000006f58 Faulting process ID: 0x16f8 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfcccfbcaf8d22 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\CSR\CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack\CsrBtOBEXService.exe Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\CSR\CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack\CsrBtOBEXService.exe Report ID: e87f697a-38ce-11e4-be9c-e03f49c56f70 Faulting package full name: Faulting package-relative application ID: 

T


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Hello,

The log should have a lot more entries than that. Can you please re run.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Here it is.

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

SORRY!

Please ignore earlier Vew file. This is the correct one.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Can you please try and explain what this error message is?

Or get a photo with a camera?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Hi Go The Power

Got a photo (attached)

T


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Here is a KB article on the issue:

Application error in Explorer.exe when you shut down or restart Windows


----------



## s.kamranalishah (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: Shutdown Error Message Windows 8.1*

Where do we save that generated file VEW.txt? Please define this also.




Go The Power said:


> Hello tomohawk
> 
> Event viewer may be able to show the error:
> 
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not hijack someone else's Thread. This thread is very old and _Go The Power_ will probably not respond.
You can start your own thread as you issue may be different. 
If you want to post the* Event Viewer Log, *then you can open the Notepad results copy and paste the contents into your own thread or Attach it using the Go Advanced button .


----------

